# which language is basic while in Australia



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

Which are the official languages in Australia.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

English, English and.....English.

But - there are many people who speak another language....

I used to speak Spanish fluently and also have some Cambodian and Swahili language skill.
But unless you use it....you can loose it!


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

English.....


----------



## megancpc (Aug 11, 2013)

That would be english


----------



## bmacavanza (Jul 17, 2013)

Only English mate


mahajja said:


> Which are the official languages in Australia.


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

oh, that is nice then. I thought there is that other language I may not be aware of.Thanks so much for your responses.


----------



## copperpot (Aug 27, 2013)

English officialy but so many people speak so many languages on the street


----------



## Liz Ward (Sep 3, 2013)

We have many cultures, but English is the first language.


----------



## anphy (Oct 29, 2013)

there are many culture in Australia as you have students coming from various countries to study and tend to stay there permanently because of the beautiful culture and environment there. People usually converse in english between each other , people from same countries tend to talk to each other in their language, but if you are with someone else it is generally rude to talk in different language as the other person may not understand it and might think you are talking about him in a negative sense, so always try talking in english if not at home


----------



## banyuwangi (Sep 20, 2013)

English......


----------



## Papi (Apr 29, 2013)

English and Astrayyan.


----------



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

Is there any work based for


----------



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

Sorry for spamming, but i need my 5 posts


----------



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

What is the base salary for engineer in Australia?


----------



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

Base salary for mine worker?


----------



## SCOperator (Sep 10, 2014)

Base salary for construction worker?


----------

